# TX holey rock to Mexican river rock



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I have my tank setup with alot of Texas holey rock but after getting my fish last night Im not happy with how it looks, not really sure why but Im just not feeling it at all.

So I went back to my stone company and picked out some nicely colored river rock. I just ordered 3 more male peacocks so when those come in I'll swap the rocks out but in the mean time Im trying to figure out how to set the new rocks up. I know in the end its up to me but I wanted to see if anyone had pics or ideas to throw out on how to set them up.

Here are the new rocks:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

shiny.....they aren't coated with anything are they?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> shiny.....they aren't coated with anything are they?


They look wet to me.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hard to make caves with small rocks though.

They sure look great though.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I've used polished rocks before, no issue. only problem is their a bit small. doesn't really make it easy to structure.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> shiny.....they aren't coated with anything are they?


Nope just wet...they looked boring when they were dry then when I cleaned them off I couldnt believe the colors they had when wet.

Heres what they look like when dry:










And again wet:











Glaneon said:


> Hard to make caves with small rocks though.
> 
> They sure look great though.


I made some decent caves w/ the larger rocks, the small rocks are just to scatter about the tank to make it look natural. I might go pick up a few more larger rocks once I get my 75 gallon tank just have to see how it looks all set up first.

I have 8 peacocks now so from what *** read on here you dont really need that much rock work. I hope theyre right. :lol:


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

Don't know about Texas, but up here in Illinois rocks like that can be had for 15-20 cents per pound from a landscaping store.

Although at this time they are under a foot of snow.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Malawi Mac said:


> Don't know about Texas, but up here in Illinois rocks like that can be had for 15-20 cents per pound from a landscaping store.
> 
> Although at this time they are under a foot of snow.


.08 cents down here.

I wish it would snow down here!!!!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

60gallon said:


> I wish it would snow down here!!!!


Don't hold your breathe. With a comment like that I know you're not in El Paso, Amarillo, Lubbock, or anywhere else North, cuz they actually get snow. Must be Central like me, eh?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

RRasco said:


> 60gallon said:
> 
> 
> > I wish it would snow down here!!!!
> ...


I'm further south in Northern Houston.

It was in the 60s today then some rain came mid afternoon and it dropped in the low 40s in 1 hour! I'm originally from northern VA (Annandale / Fairfax) so it kinda felt like home today.


----------



## suds1421 (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear you about wet rocks, mine look boring without water but when I washed them I was really surprised


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

The foot of snow was a most pleasant surprise. We don't get snowfalls this heavy very often here.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Same type of rocks i use in my tank, looks good.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think you'd be happier with a lot more...I bought over 100 lbs for a 55g tank and I still feel like I don't have quite enough.

First set up:










Then:










I just recently changed it again to try to help curb some aggression. There is a big pile in the center and it doesn't look like nearly enough anymore.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

You tank now does look great!!

Right now I have alot of rockwork (holey rock) in my 55 gallon but Im switching over to a 75 gallon hopefully this weekend so I wanted to use the river rock and add a medium pile in the middle and make 4-5 smaller piles spread out so I can see fish more.

Heres what my tank looks like now.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

90 gallon w/ river rocks:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

The river rock is very pretty, but your mbuna would probably like at least 2-3 times as much in there.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

kriskm said:


> The river rock is very pretty, but your mbuna would probably like at least 2-3 times as much in there.


I'm giving the 55 gallon to my Mom along with all the mbunas and maybe the electric blue ahli once I get the tank cycled.


----------

